# Sage Precision Carafe Water Retention?



## IntoxNitram (12 mo ago)

Hi all. Have the Sage Precision Thermal and overall really like it but when I wash up afterwards I find the carafe unit itself and the lid that comes with it seems to retain a fair bit of water. This seems to happen regardless of how long I leave the elements to dry on the draining board and no matter how much I try to shake the water out.

Has anyone else experienced this issue and/or does anyone have any advice please?

It's the one thing that makes the whole experience a little frustrating to use. Don't like the idea that there's potentially dirty old water dripping into my freshly brewed coffee.


----------

